# > Windrichtung zum Angeln!!! <



## nicco (19. Dezember 2010)

hallo,
mit welcher windrichtung habt ihr eure besten erfahrungen gemacht? bei wind soll man ja auf die uferseite gehen, wo es einem voll ins gesicht weht! -könnt ihr das bestätigen?

gruß und vielen dank,
nicco


----------



## BARSCH123 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: > Windrichtung zum Angeln!!! <*

Also ich richte mich garnicht nach der windrichtung zum ersten wen ich einen spot mehrere tage vorgefüttert habe wechsle ich nicht spontan den spot aufgrund der windrichtung..

zum zweiten ändert sich ständig die windrichtung, und grade über mehrere tage ist mir das du stressig alle 1-3 stunden zu moven 

auserdem hab ich noch keine negativen erfahrungen des beissverhalten's der karpfen auf grund der windrichtung machen können... würde ich mich immer an den wind halten hätte ich vielleicht den ein oder anderen karpfen mehr gefangen, obwohl ich das bezweifele..

Tl


----------



## ProHunters Fox (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: > Windrichtung zum Angeln!!! <*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> Bei warmem Wind ist die Seite mit auflandigem Wind oft besser, bei kaltem Wind ist es oft die Seite mit ablandigem Wind. Je flacher das Wasser ist, desto größer ist auch der Einfluß des Winds.




Amen!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: > Windrichtung zum Angeln!!! <*



ProHunters Fox schrieb:


> Amen!


 

Wieso jetzt?


----------



## marcus7 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: > Windrichtung zum Angeln!!! <*

In manchen Situationen macht es schon Sinn sich nach dem Wind zu richten, z.B. wenn er die Temperatur bzw. den Sauerstoffgehalt an der Windzugewandten Seite positiv beeinflusst (Winter>Wärme, Sommer>Sauerstoffeintrag).

Er muss schon eine gewisse Zeit die gleiche Richtung beibehalten um diese gewünschten Effekte zu erzielen.

Bei ständigem Windwechsel macht es natürlich keinem Sinn dem Wind hinterherzulaufen und ständig neue Stellen zu befischen.


----------



## ProHunters Fox (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: > Windrichtung zum Angeln!!! <*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Wieso jetzt?




Das ist genau meine Meinung, deshalb Amen xD.
In wenigen Sätzen das Thema erledigt.


----------



## makki (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: > Windrichtung zum Angeln!!! <*

hi
ich hab tatsächlich die erfahrung gemacht ,dass die karpfen bei ostwind nicht so gut beißen. meistens bin ich an tagen mit ostwind ller ausgegangen denn:
"KOMMT DER WIND VON OSTEN; LASS DIE RUTEN ROSTEN!!!"

LG
makki


----------



## heidsch (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: > Windrichtung zum Angeln!!! <*



makki schrieb:


> hi
> ich hab tatsächlich die erfahrung gemacht ,dass die karpfen bei ostwind nicht so gut beißen. meistens bin ich an tagen mit ostwind ller ausgegangen denn:
> "KOMMT DER WIND VON OSTEN; LASS DIE RUTEN ROSTEN!!!"
> 
> ...



ja ja ... die lieben anglerregeln .

liegt wohl eher daran, dass meistens der ostwind eher kälter ausfällt als west -oder südwind.

kann sein ... muss aber nicht .

ich persönlich bin auch der ansicht, dass sich der wind erst wirksam auf gewässer über 10ha auswirkt.
alles was darunter liegt ist einfach zu klein und wird zu schnell durchmischt als das es einen unterschied machen könnte.
meine erfahrungen ...


mfg heidsch


----------



## marcus7 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: > Windrichtung zum Angeln!!! <*

Der Ostwind und der Mond lassen ja vielen Angler die Nackehaare hochstehen:q.

Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht das man, vorausgesetzt man macht alles "richtig", auch bei Ostwind, Voll- oder neumond excellent fangen kann.

Die Fische fressen trotzdem.


Nebenbei:

Mir würde es auch garnicht in den Sinn kommen meine geplanten ein oder zwei Nächte am heiß herbeigesehnten Wochenende nicht zu machen, "nur" weil sich der werte Hr. Ostwind entscheidet wehen zu müssen:q.

Dafür habe ich einduetig zu wenig Zeit um meine Angeltermine nach Wind & Mond zu richten.


----------



## Lupus (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: > Windrichtung zum Angeln!!! <*

Ich hab auch den Eindruck das sich Wind erst bei Gewässern über 10ha bemerkbar macht!
Bei größeren Gewäsern (in denen meine Erfahrungen sehr überschaubar sind) scheint das aber deutlich eine Rolle zu spielen!

In der gesamten mir bekannten Karpfenangelliteratur wird vom Einfluss des Windes gesprochen! Positive Efekte verspricht man sich bei langfristig warmen Wetter negative Efekte bei kalter Witterung z.B. im Frühjahr (jeweils mit Wind)!

Gruß
Lupus


----------



## nicco (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: > Windrichtung zum Angeln!!! <*

hallo,
ich befische ein 24ha und ein 50ha großes gewässer!
gruß


----------



## feld81 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: > Windrichtung zum Angeln!!! <*

Leute, vergesst den Wind.... macht euch lieber mal gedanken über den Luftdruck und dessen Tendenz. Der ist meiner Meinung nach viel ausschlaggebender als die Windrichtung.

gruß Feld


----------

